# Sticky  How a Mechanical Watch works



## Ernie Romers

Basically 5 elements are needed. It's this simple:


----------



## dacattoo

It is simple but it gets complicated real fast.


----------



## Douglas Gourlay

Is there a similar stickie for analogue quartz movements?
And to go one step further, would there happen to be a good primer on radio controlled quartz movements? (Particularly with regard to how specifically the movement "knows" where the hands are when it syncs to WWVB time signal)

thanks,

Doug


----------



## sender

Thx Ernie


----------



## kilsonvorra

A wrist watch is a machine which is used to tell some time to is used on the hand of the person. With the help of advance in technology, wrist watches are not only used to show time, but they have a variety of features now.


----------



## jbenham1

Thanks Ernie. Giving the video two runs through makes it clearer.


----------



## bovi

Nice little video


----------



## aauringe

Great video Ernie. helped calm me down remembering how simple it is as I'm putting one together right now. I was going a bit crazy for a while.


----------



## Apollonaught

AWESOME.


----------



## PadraicB

Here's another video introducing the mechanical works I found:


----------



## charleswtch

Excellent video.


----------



## Carl Stevens

Ernie Romers said:


> Basically 5 elements are needed. It's this simple:


It's simply but gets confusing when don't really know their proper applications.


----------



## Titan3series

Defiantly learned acouple things from the video.... Not the most descriptive but get some knowledge out there


----------



## CaptainTom

Excellent video.


----------



## vanallard

Great video, thanks for the post!


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Nice video to begin with!


----------



## Timemachine.fi

Nice videos!


----------



## Bajoporteno

Love this video!!!!!
Thanks so much for posting it!
I am saving that video and will share to anyone who is interested in learning about mechanical watches.
What a great resource!


----------



## vindicate

A video explaining complications would be cooler!


----------



## andreas_mw

Does anyone know what elements of the mechanical watche are easily damaged when the watch is hit and crashed?


----------



## Triton9

andreas_mw said:


> Does anyone know what elements of the mechanical watche are easily damaged when the watch is hit and crashed?


Balance wheel and escapement are the 2 most vulnerable in a mechanical watch movment. These 2 are also the reason for most mechanical watch to stop working or keep time properly.

But when massive impact occur on a mechanical watch. The most visible damage maybe the hands dropped off or lossen, therefore jamming the wheels and cause the time to stop.


----------



## GsearsD

Thanks to all for posting the very informative videos. I am fairly new to the forum and have always been intrigued by all things mechanical but never delved into the workings of a watch. I just wish I was young enough to go back to school! Regards to All, Gary


----------



## alamojoe2002

I haven't even taken one watch apart yet. However, this quick 5 item process is now my foundation. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie1888

Charlie

EDIT
PS I uploaded a "higher resolution" video (well 480 x 360 is better than 320 x 240 ;-) ) here: [video]https://www.*****ute.com/video/MzuwzLcJcUtg/[/video]


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

I found this video on a Caliber Corner page about the Powermatic 80. I shows the actual layout of an ETA 2824 based movement, which is somewhat different than those shown above.


----------



## zeit_time

This is great, thanks for posting!


----------



## pfern10

Great video. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bctimekeeper

Interesting video! thanks for the info.


----------



## ocieb

Wow, thanks for the videos. Awesome to see for someone new to mechanical movements


----------



## fdlima

Great video.

Thanks



Ernie Romers said:


> Basically 5 elements are needed. It's this simple:


----------



## Rafa ZC

fdlima said:


> Great video.
> 
> Thanks


Have a video comparison vs the coaxial movement? Always wonder why omega markets it as special and how is different to rest from an architectural pov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Here's another good video, which goes a little more in depth:

How a mechanical watch works


----------



## 32T2

My contribution, I was given the link a few days ago, after searching and watching stuff forever. I had never seen it, I think is pretty cool.
How a Mechanical Watch Works - Animagraffs


----------



## elchuckee77

drmdwebb said:


> Here's another good video, which goes a little more in depth:
> 
> How a mechanical watch works


Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCCM

The mechanical was excellent. I had a cheap Chinese watch I bought for a few bucks to learn on, I couldn’t get it to work again until I saw the video. 👍👍


----------



## Lostacks

Thanks for the link


----------



## Mediocre

Ernie Romers said:


> Basically 5 elements are needed. It's this simple:


I wonder if Ernie is a permanent premium member or if he has no idea he is being billed annually 🤣


----------



## hiboost

This is the best one I've found that shows somebody, in under 10 mins, how a mechanical watch really works:


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

Mediocre said:


> I wonder if Ernie is a permanent premium member or if he has no idea he is being billed annually 🤣


Uhhhh.......??

He's the founder?

Kinda like Elon Musk drives a Tesla.


----------



## Mediocre

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> Uhhhh.......??
> 
> He's the founder?
> 
> Kinda like Elon Musk drives a Tesla.


I know he's the founder, but his relationship is more akin to Musk/PayPal than Musk/Tesla


----------



## Cylone6pb

Ernie Romers said:


> Basically 5 elements are needed. It's this simple:


 One of the coolest things about watch making is all the jigs used to actually polish parts


----------



## bhardie

Very well done.


----------



## dvandentop

very helpful video thanks alot


----------



## 3mb

drmdwebb said:


> Here's another good video, which goes a little more in depth:
> 
> How a mechanical watch works


Great video, thanks for posting.


----------



## shengsir168

Cylone6pb said:


> One of the coolest things about watch making is all the jigs used to actually polish parts


Experts, are you proficient in making movements?


----------



## mhnies

dacattoo said:


> It is simple but it gets complicated real fast.


Some of these timepieces are truly machines of wonder


----------

